# What Key/Scale is This Example?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I call it a Spanish- y influenced Malaguena - ish riff
Strum E
play starting on the 2nd: B,C,B,A,G#
Strum E
play G#, A,G#,F,E
Also throw in an F and G chord.

Been doing this for years and just wondering what I'm playing.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Spanish Phrygian, basically.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrygian_dominant_scale


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yup. E Phrygian dominant relative to the key of Am. Used heavily in a neo classical context by some Metal guys, particularly Malmsteen and others like him. If jazz fusion is more to your taste, DiMeola uses them (eg: Egyptian Danza) a bunch as well. Here is a good example in the type of music I like.


----------

